

The Minimum Viable Product: A Primer - chwolfe
https://medium.com/galleys/the-minimum-viable-product-a-primer-3d9a76dd5213

======
monkeyshelli
_Remove any feature, process or effort that does not directly contribute to
the learning you seek._

This is a pretty darn good insight. The only "hard" part is to always be sure
you know what you seek

